# Nice Homemade Firewood Processor



## Philbert (Sep 18, 2013)

YouTube is full of homemade firewood processors. Some look interesting. Several make you cringe.

This one stuck me as being a little more thought out than most. Pretty simple. I like the way that the log rolls into the splitter instead of dropping.

Might want to add a pulley so that he pulls down on the saw instead of lifting up.

Philbert


----------



## CTYank (Sep 18, 2013)

Just gotta watch that he doesn't hit the ram with the chain at the nose. That'd hurt.


----------



## Russ Melampy (Sep 18, 2013)

that is really awesome...it would be cool to have the skill to assemble something llike that...They could do it on the A-Team in 5 minutes or so. It would take me 5 years


----------



## TreeTangler (Sep 18, 2013)

There are a few safety aspects that really should be addressed but looks like a nice little unit for personal use.


----------



## proto (Sep 24, 2013)

its exactly what im gonna make this winter!!! Thanks for finding this one.


----------



## Philbert (Sep 24, 2013)

We will need photos of the build, as well as the finished product!

Philbert


----------



## lapeer20m (Nov 9, 2013)

My buddy and I plan to build a processor this spring. We think that once it's complete we will be able to process a years worth of wood in a single day. And we only plan to spend $1K or less. 

We do already have most of the hydraulic pieces and the engine. I will make sure to post the progress.


----------



## OH_Varmntr (Nov 9, 2013)

"A years worth of wood in a single day" is a relative statement  Relative to how much you actually burn in a years time.


----------



## lapeer20m (Nov 9, 2013)

OH_Varmntr said:


> "A years worth of wood in a single day" is a relative statement  Relative to how much you actually burn in a years time.



That's a great observation.

Last year I consumed about 1,200 gallons of propane.

This year I installed an owb. 

That's about the same btu's as 12,000 pounds of wood. Nearly all species of wood has about the same amount of energy per pound, approximately 9,000 btu.

That's a little over 4 full cord of elm or ash

Or 6 full cord of white pine. Or some combination of the 2.

Perhaps processing a pile of ash 4'x4'x32' in one day is a little overly optimistic.

My math does not include differences in the efficiency of the owb vs the LPG boiler But as a rough estimate I plan to burn about four cord of hardwood.

So I'm hoping to process about 0.5 cord per hour.


----------



## Jim Timber (Nov 9, 2013)

That rig looks like it was made for a shorter bar, and maybe the chains dulled too fast?

If he had more height on the in-feed ramp, he could've avoided the ram and had a cut log ready when the ram was retracted.

In fact, you could make a gate that held the wood unless the ram was fully retracted - make it lever operated on springs to use the return stroke trigger it.


----------



## Hddnis (Nov 9, 2013)

That is a splitter with accoutrements to make it a processor. I like.



Mr. HE


----------



## dave_dj1 (Nov 9, 2013)

I would like to check this out but I can't find it, any help?


----------



## OH_Varmntr (Nov 9, 2013)

dave_dj1 said:


> I would like to check this out but I can't find it, any help?


----------



## dave_dj1 (Nov 9, 2013)

thank you!


----------

